# Need help about coding retrofit matrix led headlights



## Maxe4077 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hallo to all,
I am new at this forum. I got a 2016 tts 8s and i have change the headlights from normal LED-Headlights to Matrix- LED 
Headlights. The lights are working but not all function to their job right like the dynamic indicators and the dynamic- light 
assist. I think something is missing in the coding. Hope someone can help me. here is a autoscan from the car.
VCP+K v8.1.0 01.03.2017 Quick Hedgehog Auto-Scan Protokoll 2017-03-18 15:45:37.941
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adressword : 19 (Diagnoseinterface für Datenbus} - J533 GW MQB TT3 
VAG Nr. SW: 8S0907468C HW: 8S0907468 
SW Version 0244

# Codierung 030100042F025A004B000268BC0000000000000000000000000000000001

ASAM: UDS, EV_GatewContiAU33X 011003
DATASET: 8S0909515B

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : 76 (Einparkhilfe} - J446 PARKHILFE 4K 
VAG Nr. SW: 5Q0919283F HW: 5Q0919283 
SW Version 0054

# Codierung 0000040011

ASAM: UDS, EV_EPHVA14AU3700000 002024
DATASET: 8S0909526C

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : 16 (Lenksäulenelektronik} - J527 Lenks. Modul 
VAG Nr. SW: 8S0907129AL HW: 8S0907129AL
SW Version 0140

# Codierung 281C

ASAM: UDS, EV_SMLSKLOMQB 019002
DATASET: -----------

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : 09 (Elektronische Zentralelektrik} - J519 BCM MQBAB H 
VAG Nr. SW: 5Q0937084BS HW: 5Q0937084AN
SW Version 0175

# Codierung 04055D46CA0106FD03044004B31807A80080000000000000000000000000

ASAM: UDS, EV_BCMMQB 015001
DATASET: 8S0909514H

>>> Fehler gefunden

031E02 (B147918) Funkschlüssel 1 Spannung zu klein (Funkschlüssel 1 Spannung zu klein)

****************************************************

Adressword : 22 (Allradelektronik} - 
VAG Nr. SW: HW: 
SW Version

# Codierung

ASAM: Keine Kommunikation
DATASET:

>>> Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : 44 (Lenkhilfe} - J500 EPS_MQB_ZFLS 
VAG Nr. SW: 3Q0909144J HW: 3Q0909144H 
SW Version 5063

# Codierung 9103

ASAM: UDS, EV_SteerAssisMQB 012140
DATASET: 8S0909852B

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : 03 (Bremsenelektronik} - J519 BCM MQBAB H 
VAG Nr. SW: 5Q0937084BS HW: 5Q0937084AN
SW Version 0175

# Codierung 04055D46CA0106FD03044004B31807A80080000000000000000000000000

ASAM: UDS, EV_BCMMQB 015001
DATASET: 8S0909514H

>>> Fehler gefunden

031E02 (B147918) Funkschlüssel 1 Spannung zu klein (Funkschlüssel 1 Spannung zu klein)

****************************************************

Adressword : 17 (Schalttafeleinsatz} - J285 FBenRDW 
VAG Nr. SW: 8S0920790A HW: 8S0920790A 
SW Version 0265

# Codierung 042D0840798400080021EAC09000800000000000

ASAM: UDS, EV_DashBoardBOSCHAU33X 001020
DATASET: -----------

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : 15 (Airbag} - J234 AirbagVW20 
VAG Nr. SW: 5Q0959655P HW: 5Q0959655P 
SW Version 0870

# Codierung 88CCF0C00C8000005C5000CFC04800000065

ASAM: UDS, EV_AirbaVW20SMEVW37X 002138
DATASET: 8S0909602A

>>> Fehler gefunden

900511 (B100511) Zünder für Kopfairbag Fahrerseite Kurzschluss nach Masse (Head Airbag Igniter (N251) Driver side Short to ground)
90061B (B10061B) Zünder für Gurtstraffer Fahrerseite Widerstand zu groß (Belt Tensioner Front (N153) Driver side Resistance too high)
90071B (B10071B) Zünder für Gurtstraffer Beifahrerseite Widerstand zu groß (Belt Tensioner Front (N154) Passenger side Resistance too high)
90041B (B10041B) Zünder für Kopfairbag Beifahrerseite Widerstand zu groß (Head Airbag Igniter (N252) Passenger side Resistance too high)
90091B (B10091B) Zünder für Gurtstraffer hinten Fahrerseite Widerstand zu groß (Belt Tensioner 2nd row (N196) Driver side Resistance too high)
90081B (B10081B) Zünder für Gurtstraffer hinten Beifahrerseite Widerstand zu groß (Belt Tensioner 2nd row (N197) Passenger side Resistance too high)
90151B (B10151B) Zünder für Unterbrechung Batterie Widerstand zu groß (Battery clamp (N253) Resistance too high)
90131B (B10131B) Zünder für Gurtkraftbegrenzer Fahrerseite Widerstand zu groß (Belt Force Limiter Driver Side Resistance too high)
90141B (B10141B) Zünder für Gurtkraftbegrenzer Beifahrerseite Widerstand zu groß (Belt Force Limiter Passenger Side Resistance too high)
90E915 (B10E915) Crashsensor für Fußgängerschutz Mitte Unterbrechung/Kurzschluss nach Plus (crashsensor for pedestrian protection center interruption/short to plus)
948D15 (B148D15) Crashsensor 2 Fahrerseite für Fußgängerschutz Unterbrechung/Kurzschluss nach Plus (crashsensor 2 for pedestrian protection driverside interruption/short to plus)
948E15 (B148E15) Crashsensor 2 Beifahrerseite für Fußgängerschutz Unterbrechung/Kurzschluss nach Plus (crashsensor 2 for pedestrian protection passengerside interruption/short to plus)

****************************************************

Adressword : A9 (Aktuator für Körperschall} - J104 ESC 
VAG Nr. SW: 8S0907379D HW: 8S0907379D 
SW Version 0522

# Codierung 24AA608D0A9A15B14097086DC298970623240650A8021043E960C4

ASAM: UDS, EV_Brake1UDSContiMK100IPB 060016
DATASET: -----------

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : B7 (Interface für Zugang- und Startsystem} - J518 VWKESSYMQB 
VAG Nr. SW: 3Q0959435C HW: 3Q0959435C 
SW Version 0710

# Codierung 030C0C1720

ASAM: UDS, EV_KessyHellaMQBAB 004032
DATASET: 8S0909577D

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : 08 (Klima-/ Heizungselektronik} - E87 AC Automat 
VAG Nr. SW: 8S0820043 HW: 8S0820043 
SW Version 0030

# Codierung 400040000011101100

ASAM: UDS, EV_AirCondiVAPrehAU33x 003011
DATASET: -----------

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : 42 (Türelektronik Fahrer} - J386 TSG FS 
VAG Nr. SW: 5Q0959593E HW: 5Q0959593B 
SW Version 0041

# Codierung 001F52224000040100001402

ASAM: UDS, EV_DCUDriveSideEWMAXKLO 006003
DATASET: 8S0909872D

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : 52 (Türelektronik Beifahrer} - J387 TSG BFS 
VAG Nr. SW: 5Q0959592E HW: 5Q0959592B 
SW Version 0041

# Codierung 001F52224000040100001402

ASAM: UDS, EV_DCUPasseSideEWMAXKLO 006003
DATASET: 8S0909873D

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : A5 (Frontsensorik für Fahrerassistenzsysteme} - R242 MQB_MFK 
VAG Nr. SW: 5Q0980653G HW: 5Q0980653 
SW Version 0060

# Codierung 0101010001010305000501000000000100

ASAM: UDS, EV_MFKBoschAU370 001001
DATASET: 8S0909466B

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : 55 (Leuchtweitenregelung} - J745 MxB-ECU 
VAG Nr. SW: 4H4907357E HW: 7P6907357B 
SW Version 0100

# Codierung 03E200202B210200

ASAM: UDS, EV_HeadlRegulAUDIMXBAU64X 005010
DATASET: 8S0909865C

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : 14 (Raddämpfungselektronik} - J250 DAEMPFUNGS-SG
VAG Nr. SW: 8V0907376E HW: 8V0907376E 
SW Version 0072

# Codierung

ASAM: UDS, EV_AudiMagneRide 002003
DATASET: 8S0909554D

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : 5F (Informationselektronik 1} - J794 MU-H-LN-EU 
VAG Nr. SW: 8S0035044C HW: 8S0035044 
SW Version 0380

# Codierung 013354010000000011110002000A00132F0000E100700000DE

ASAM: UDS, EV_MUHig6C3Gen2HBAS 001115
DATASET: 8S0909545D

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : 01 (Motorelektronik} - J623 2.0l R4 TFSI 
VAG Nr. SW: 8S0906259B HW: 06K907425B 
SW Version 0004

# Codierung 0A1D00322426050B3004

ASAM: UDS, EV_ECM20TFS0208S0906259B 001005
DATASET:

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

Adressword : 02 (Getriebeelektronik} - J743 DQ250-6A MQB 
VAG Nr. SW: 0D9300013D HW: 02E927770AQ
SW Version 4904

# Codierung 0014

ASAM: UDS, EV_TCMDQ250021 001001
DATASET:

>>> Keine Fehler gefunden

****************************************************

best regards 
Maxe 4077


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Short answer, you can't with vag
Long answer, need one or two unit, add some wiring, pay Audi for the calibration


----------



## Petar92 (Sep 29, 2019)

Maxe4077 said:


> Hallo to all,
> I am new at this forum. I got a 2016 tts 8s and i have change the headlights from normal LED-Headlights to Matrix- LED
> Headlights. The lights are working but not all function to their job right like the dynamic indicators and the dynamic- light
> assist. I think something is missing in the coding. Hope someone can help me. here is a autoscan from the car.
> ...


Hey Maxe,

did you manage to solve the issue with the lights? Im currently struggling with similar issues 

thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

almost 5 years ago, I hope for him he has finished to struggle


----------

